# What are your most creative ways to hide your trail cameras from Tresspassers?



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Hang 'em high and out of sight lines.


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

Flydown said:


> Hang 'em high and out of sight lines.


Great idea. 

In for more....


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

hang them high and make sure they are locked


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

cause trespassers dont want to be on camera, they will take a camera in a heatbeat


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

I saw a guy make an artificial stump and place it inside. He used a plastic flower pot and hot glued bark and moss on it and it looked like the real thing.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 1, 2009)

I found a thread in the diy section that showed how to camouflage the lock boxes with liquid nails and paint. I did mine and it worked for me last year. Makes them hard to pick out if you match the timber in the area.


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

Fake rock will work great. Also mount the cam in a Bird house. You can get a fake rock at a good price online at Home Depot.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Put it up about 15' close to some branches, just came across these mounts http://archer-full-throttle1.amazon...src=froogle&utm_medium=CSE&utm_source=froogle I have a similar one and it works well.


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

make a bird feeder out of old wood, lag bolt it to tree... camera goes inside, screw door shut


----------



## us326544 (Nov 15, 2010)

3d camo and up in a tree 12 ft. in a cam lock box. Here is my Trophy Cam.


----------



## dbowling (Jan 14, 2004)

not tell anyone my secret for hiding them


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

born2kill said:


> I found a thread in the diy section that showed how to camouflage the lock boxes with liquid nails and paint. I did mine and it worked for me last year. Makes them hard to pick out if you match the timber in the area.
> 
> 
> > I saw your post on the trail cam thieves thread and was wondering how you made that tree bark camo on your cams thanks.
> ...


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hang them high


----------



## xcr 1.5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Never hunted public land. I've been blessed with 180 acres of family owned paradise with deer, bear, elk, turkey, and most game birds. If I were to hang cams in public land I would just put higher then usual. By higher I mean out of a general line of sight


----------



## CDay (Aug 25, 2006)

I took some old radio antennas and attached the antenna to the top lid of my trophy cam steel box. I know this does not hide them, just gives the appearance the camera is sending out real time photos.


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

You can also use wax paper and put silicone on the wax paper. Put that on a piece of bark or tree. Let it set. Remove and glue that to your cam. Be advised on this. Many commercial cam makers will not warranty a cam that has been modified. So before doing this you might want to find out if this voids your warranty.


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

cornpatcher said:


> Guys:
> 
> I'm getting ready to put out a camera to monitor for trespassers.
> 
> ...


Make a cover from epoxy resin/sawdust, before it dries stick camouflage 
strips all over or paint it to look like a knurr.


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

With my ltl acorn I used 3 5/16 x 2 1/2 lag bolts and a trailer lock. They arent gonna steal it without a torch or without breaking the camera. And if the break it I still have the card to know who done it.


----------

